# Pugs for sale



## Ice29 (Apr 1, 2016)

My nephew asked me if I want a buy a Pug.
I said no thank you, I don't need a little, ugly, uncooperative dog that is so fucking stupid that it is one of the few dogs that are not pack animals because they're too stupid to organize.
And what that means for me is...  it wont do a damn thing tell it to do....  I'd have to abuse it just simply to get it to behave.
Trying to teach it commands is futile.

A lot of dog trainers wont even work with pugs because it turns their job into a futile occupation, and make them feel not worth what they're getting paid.
Those that will work with them, have very limited success over the course of years.

I might as well just get a pug,  and the go buy a leather belt to crack it on the ass with.

I don't need anything like that, thank you.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

Awww.  They're cute.  All doggies are cute!  Meanie.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Awww.  They're cute.  All doggies are cute!  Meanie.


Perhaps you've never met Cujo.


----------



## Ice29 (Apr 1, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Awww.  They're cute.  All doggies are cute!  Meanie.
> ...




A dog like that, I would take a rifle or a shotgun and blow its fucking brains out for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Awww.  They're cute.  All doggies are cute!  Meanie.
> ...



I actually felt kind of sorry for Cujo.  I called animal control for a skunk I saw on the road today.  He was obviously either rabid or had been poisoned.  The poor thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Actually, that is the most humane thing to do for an animal that is suffering like that.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Muhammed said:


>



Fuck da police!


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2016)

Pug says.....







I has a sad....


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Zander said:


> Pug says.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww.  Look at that adorable face.  So sweet.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Pug says.....
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



He's adorable.  I like all dogs.  They are all cute, like babies.


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2016)

Pugs are great dogs. Easy to train, smart, and loyal.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Zander said:


> Pugs are great dogs. Easy to train, smart, and loyal.



I really like Boxers too.  Their faces are so full of expression!


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Pugs are great dogs. Easy to train, smart, and loyal.
> ...



They are also very bright, loving, and easy to train. Boxers need a lot of exercise. They're great if you like to hike, run, or walk.  Otherwise they'll drive you batty! they need to move!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Yes, my neighbor used to have one, and he was so hyper!  Adorable though.  Always happy to see everyone.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> My nephew asked me if I want a buy a Pug.
> I said no thank you, I don't need a little, ugly, uncooperative dog that is so fucking stupid that it is one of the few dogs that are not pack animals because they're too stupid to organize.
> And what that means for me is...  it wont do a damn thing tell it to do....  I'd have to abuse it just simply to get it to behave.
> Trying to teach it commands is futile.
> ...


You're an asshole. On iggie you go.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> > My nephew asked me if I want a buy a Pug.
> ...



True.  A complete asshole.  Lol.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Over the years, I've noticed that the only things that dogs and babies have in common is their ability to shit and make loud noises.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



True, taking on a pet is a little like having a baby around.    Dogs are so loyal and so happy to see you and greet you though.  They bring a lot of people a lot of pleasure.  They are sweet and innocent animals.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 2, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


But you can predict that a dog will probably die before you do. And yes it always hurts. 

I have 6 children, and a grandchild. I cannot imagine how bad it would hurt to lose one of them.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2016)

To many people, the death of a furchild is as equal to the death of a human loved one. Pain of loss is the same.  To hear "its just a dog" would be akin to saying "it's just a human". And so many just flat don't get that.


----------



## Ice29 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gracie said:


> To many people, the death of a furchild is as equal to the death of a human loved one. Pain of loss is the same.  To hear "its just a dog" would be akin to saying "it's just a human". And so many just flat don't get that.



Those are nutbags or people with nothing going on in their lives, and nobody that gives a rats fuck about them other than that dog, or they're psychologically addicted to Animals.
I don't need those types in my life either.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > To many people, the death of a furchild is as equal to the death of a human loved one. Pain of loss is the same.  To hear "its just a dog" would be akin to saying "it's just a human". And so many just flat don't get that.
> ...



Nobody would want you in their lives anyways.  No worries.  Lol.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > To many people, the death of a furchild is as equal to the death of a human loved one. Pain of loss is the same.  To hear "its just a dog" would be akin to saying "it's just a human". And so many just flat don't get that.
> ...




I would take any of those animals over you any day. 

They make the world a better place.


----------

